# Summer, Swimming Pools, Dog Day Care Warning



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

All here is another health warning from an article I saw on CNN today. I only use kiddie pools in my yard for fun but they are always under my watchful eye. I do have a sitter but my chis are not allowed outside when I am away as I am not sure if their watch would be as secure as my own. Just so sad! 

Dog drowns at doggy day care, staff doesn't notice - WFTX-TV Fort Myers/Naples, FL

CAPE CORAL, Fla. - A Cape Coral family is demanding answers after their 14-month old Biewer Yorkshire Terrier, Callie, drowned at a doggy day care Wednesday.

"She was cuddly and clingy," said Alda Saul, the dog's owner. "And she loved to sleep with us and loved to be with us."

Weight just 3-pounds, 3-ounces, and barely bigger than a remote control, Callie's owner happily kept a close eye on her.

"Great dog?," asked Fox 4 reporter Matt Grant.

"Oh yeah," said Saul. "Definitely."

On Wednesday, Saul took Callie to Pet Coral Resort and Veterinary located at 924 Del Prado South in Cape Coral.

It was supposed to be a routine temperment evaluation to see if Callie would be a good fit for boarding and day care. But a few hours after the dog was dropped off Saul was told to come back and meet staff out in front.

"Well I knew something was wrong," said Saul. "But i never dreamed that she had drowned and was dead."

Employees let Callie play in a fenced-in pool with other larger dogs. At some point she drowned but supervisors in charge of watching the pool never noticed. 

"It's just like a little toddler," said Saul. "You don't leave them alone near water."

"If they had been watching the animals she would not be dead," said Saul's sister Janet LeBoeuf.

"You hold them responsible?," asked Grant.

"I do," said LeBoeuf who called Pet Coral negligent. "I do indeed."

Staff discovered Callie was missing only after a head count was taken after the dogs were done swimming. So how did Callie's drowning go unnoticed?

"I don't know," said Pet Coral manager Terry Converse. "We can't armchair quarterback. We really don't know what happened."

Converse says he feels terrible about what happened but says this is just an isolated incident. 

"We're going to watch the dogs to the best of our ability," said Converse. "I don't think there's anything we can do to prevent an accident."

"From an accountability aspect," said Grant, "you have a dog die in your care you have employees watching the pool how does something like this happen?"

"No idea," said Converse. "That's what we're going to look into."

But Saul's family feels their dog's death could have been prevented if employees had kept a closer watch.

"We're all very sad in the house here and some are very angry," said Saul. "Because you just took her [Callie] for an evaluation and she didn't come home. It was just unbelievable."

Pet Coral says they're reviewing their procedures.

The family will have a necropsy performed on the dog Thursday. They plan to meet with an attorney and could end up suing.

Matt Grant
[email protected]


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

OMG!!!!!! First Bonnie, then the air swimming dog, then this. Today is not a happy day in the threads.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

No but better to be alert than not!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh, you are absolutely right!! Not much going well for me lately. Sorry, my negativity spilled over there for a minute. Being on here helps!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

lulu'smom said:


> Oh, you are absolutely right!! Not much going well for me lately. Sorry, my negativity spilled over there for a minute. Being on here helps!


I feel you! I have had 3 months of pure drama between my mom having surgery, my husband family issue, being bitten by a tick, and now a water leak in my basement and trying to figure a huge mess out (prior owners never pulled permits to finish basement). It is just crazy! 

Just try to stay positive and we both shall get through it together!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I used to live right near that place and pass it every day- freaky! I worked at a doggy day care in nearby Naples though, and they refused to get pools for exactly this reason. We let them run under the hose and stuff in the summer but no pools- too much liability.

RIP Callie. Today is rough for doggy news. It's good that you all are spreading the word about these serious concerns!


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

We have a kiddie pool in the back for Oreo. He is big, but we only put enough water in there for him lie in. Or course he drinks it instead (even though he has water), but Cricket never goes back there with him. Nor would she get in the pool. That's crazy! They should have had someone there watching.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Huly said:


> Just try to stay positive and we both shall get through it together!


Amen, girl! Is it like Kelly Clarkson sings, "That which doesn't kill us makes us STRONGER!" I know others have said it but not nearly as cool. :toothy8:


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I let my two get into a kiddie pool at a friends (he has chis so very little water) to cool off but I stood right there the whole time and the water only touched their belly. 

My Gibbs does the same thing drinks it but will not get in so I got rid of his as I was afraid of germs etc with algae etc


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

Oreo's pool water gets changed ever day! Its just so hot here, and he won't come in. I have to do something. We spray him and a dirt area he likes to lay in the clean and refill his little pool.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

carrieandcricket said:


> Oreo's pool water gets changed ever day! Its just so hot here, and he won't come in. I have to do something. We spray him and a dirt area he likes to lay in the clean and refill his little pool.


My two hounds have a heated and AC dog house we built so I do not worry about them not being able to cool off.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

Huly said:


> My two hounds have a heated and AC dog house we built so I do not worry about them not being able to cool off.


He'd tear it up. It took us four months just to get him to go into the dog house in winter time, so he wouldn't freeze. We have a heating lamp in there for winter, but he has to stay cool for summer. He has a thick coat, but he is still in puppy stage. At 14 months, he isn't going to want to stay in any place for real long. He just likes to run, and bark at the horses in the field behind us. Besides there is no way we could afford an ac doghouse. I'd love for him to have one, but we just can't.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

carrieandcricket said:


> He'd tear it up. It took us four months just to get him to go into the dog house in winter time, so he wouldn't freeze. We have a heating lamp in there for winter, but he has to stay cool for summer. He has a thick coat, but he is still in puppy stage. At 14 months, he isn't going to want to stay in any place for real long. He just likes to run, and bark at the horses in the field behind us. Besides there is no way we could afford an ac doghouse. I'd love for him to have one, but we just can't.


I understand as it was not cheap to set up but we used part of the proceeds from our prior house to do it and we had the 10X10 shed in the yard already for the new house so we only had to insulate and electric.


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

Huly said:


> I understand as it was not cheap to set up but we used part of the proceeds from our prior house to do it and we had the 10X10 shed in the yard already for the new house so we only had to insulate and electric.


I we could use on of our sheds for him we would, but we rent. Its a great idea.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Aw. That's terrible. I can't imagine dealing with this. Hope all those of you going through difficult stuff at the moment are ok. Sending good wishes.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Ahhh this is terrible my ex has an inground pool but luckily it's blocked off with a fence so beau and prada can't fall in last summer beau fell in while we had a BBQ but they heard the splash and were able to get him out happens so fast


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I really don't understand why anyone would allow any dog to be in a pool alone especially a tiny dog swimmin with big dogs


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

That's so sad!this daycare will go on normal every day but the owners will have to go home and try to deal with their hurt and grief!!! So sad!!even when ours are out for playtime,we watch them like they are human kids( hawks are bad here) some people would probably even laugh at us,we don't care


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

missydawn said:


> That's so sad!this daycare will go on normal every day but the owners will have to go home and try to deal with their hurt and grief!!! So sad!!even when ours are out for playtime,we watch them like they are human kids( hawks are bad here) some people would probably even laugh at us,we don't care


People laugh about me and Cricket cause I do almost treat her like a human child. I don't care.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

carrieandcricket said:


> People laugh about me and Cricket cause I do almost treat her like a human child. I don't care.


Carrie,thats how all of us are suppose to do.like ive said,we have 5 human kids,6 grands,we tossed the idea around of haing another,but we were at a later time in life so thats why we got, at that time Maggie,our first chihuahua.Now Im glad we didnt start over.I love to see people treat their pet just like a human child,thats just me though,others may feel different.Im like you though ,I dont care what they think .lol


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Chihuahuasloveme said:


> I really don't understand why anyone would allow any dog to be in a pool alone especially a tiny dog swimmin with big dogs


I agree with you,something want right with that!!!


----------

